# Schnellstartsystem auf Asus eeePC nachinstallieren



## Fighter3 (24. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mir ein Asus eeePC 1201T gekauft, leider hat dieser kein Schnellstartsystem (oder wie nennt man das richtig?) vorinstalliert. Ich finde so ein Feature aber wirklich praktisch und würde es gerne nachinstallieren. 
Als Software gefällt mir "Moblin"sehr gut, ich bin aber gerne für weitere Vorschläge offen. Auf der Website steht außerdem, dass Moblin für Intel Atom-Prozessor ausgelegt ist, läuft dass trotzdem auf meinem Netbook mit AMD-CPU?
Beim 1201T sind ja leider keine Schnellstarttasten vorinstalliert, und ich will eigentlich nicht immer auf das Bootmenü warten um mich zwischen dem Schnellstartsytem und Windows 7 zu entscheiden. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass sich Moblin auf einen Tastendruck startet (z.b. Strg+S). Das ganze soll natürlich auch bei ausgeschaltetem Netbook funktionieren. Normalerweise dürfte das ja eigentlich nicht gehen, aber fragen schadet ja nichts 
Gibt es vielleicht noch irgendeine andere Möglichkeit, wie ich das System auf Tastendruck direkt in Moblin starten lassen kann?

MFG
Fighter3


----------



## cookiebrandt (26. Mai 2010)

Frage: Wie lange musst du denn auf deinen Bootloader warten? Eigentlich ist das doch ne Sache von paar Sekunden...
Soweit ich weiß, geht dein Vorhaben nicht so wie du denkst. Wenn du zwei Platten drinhättest könntest du evtl. vom BIOS aus zwischen den beiden wählen (wenn es das unterstützt), das wäre dann aber quasi nur eine vorgeschaltete Auswahl.

Was meinst du eigentlich mit Schnellstartsystem? Ein Betriebssystem, dass schnell startet?

MfG


----------



## Fighter3 (26. Mai 2010)

Hi,

da ich das Netbook erst morgen bekomme kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, wie lange man warten muss. 
Ein "Schnellstartsystem" ist für mich ein BS, dass in ein paar Sekunden zur Verfügung steht und die wichtigsten Sachen wie Internet, Mail und Filme gucken/Musik hören integriert hat. 
Bei einigen Netbooks ist es von Haus aus so gemacht, dass man bei Druck auf eine Taste dieses statt dem normalen BS startet. Ich will das ganze jetzt nachinstallieren, die Frage ist nur wie


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Mai 2010)

Mein „normales“ OS ist nach 15 Sekunden da. Ich weiß nicht, was ein „Schnellstart-OS“ bringen soll, dass man alternativ starten kann. (Nutze Ubuntu Netbook Remix, aber MeeGo scheint fast noch besser für Netbooks geeignet zu sein.)

PS: Ein Atom ist nahezu der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, weil die CPU so stark kastriert ist. Was auf einem Atom läuft, läuft auch anderswo. Allerdings ergibt sich vielleicht das Problem, dass für den Rest der Hardware nicht alle Treiber mitgeliefert werden, weil die halt mit nem Atom-Rechner rechnen.


----------



## cookiebrandt (28. Mai 2010)

Zu der Taste kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht unter die Finger gekommen 

Zu dem "SchnellstartOS": Eigentlich sollte da einiges in Frage kommen, was nicht überladen ist. Habe z.B. sehr lange Zeit eeebuntu 2.0 Base genutzt, subjektiver Eindruck war ziemlich schnell. Inzwischen nutze ich Arch auf dem Netbook, da ist der Bootvorgang verdammt fix, boote allerdings auch nur bis zur Konsole, da ich meine Uni-Aufzeichnungen mit nano mache  Ich nehme an, du willst eher etwas ohne daran groß rumbasteln zu müssen. Warte eventuell mal auf das neue eeebuntu ab (momentan ist die 4.0 beta draußen), vielleicht wird das was für dich.

MfG


----------

